
US Military Will 'Be Left Behind' If It Doesn't Embrace Open-Source Software - hackuser
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2016/08/us-military-will-be-left-behind-if-it-doesnt-embrace-open-source-software-report-says/131141/
======
hackuser
The actual report is worth looking at for more detail, and at least for its
cover page:

[http://www.cnas.org/sites/default/files/publications-
pdf/CNA...](http://www.cnas.org/sites/default/files/publications-
pdf/CNASReport-OpenSourceSoftware-Final_0.pdf)

